# Labour ban and court case, HELP!



## spetsnaz

I signed a LIMITED labour contract with my (ex) employer in January 2012. Due to a myriad of reasons including lack of ethics and extreme unprofessionalism including nonfulfillment of commitments like a health card and expense reimbursements, I resigned in August 2012.

However, my employer refused to pay me for the last month that I offered to serve as a notice period and refused to cancel my visa (typical small time LLC mentality).

I filed a case with Dubai court and after a lengthy 6 months I won the case in principle and the court ordered him to pay me the dues with due interest. Having hurt his ego, he has now appealed at the Court of Appeal and I will be spending another 6 months fighting this case in the higher court. 

All this while, I have been on his visa and I still am. I went to the Ministry of Labour office to get my visa cancelled and to get a temp work permit till the case is getting dragged on and they said I don’t need a temp work permit since my new employer is in the Freezone (DMCC). Also, I can get the visa cancelled entirely but they said I will get labour ban for one year irrespective of me winning the case in the lower court because I broke the rules of a LIMITED contract by resigning before it was completed.

My new job is paying me more than AED 12,000 required for degree holders while the old one wasn’t. 

My questions are,

1.	Will a one year labour ban prevent me from working in DMCC (Free Zone). The Labour guys and the DMCC guys reply by saying ‘We don’t know, they have different rules’.

2.	Is a one year labour ban equivalent to an immigration ban? Will I be stopped from entering the UAE altogether?

3.	Am I supposed to get a one year ban in spite of winning the case in the lower court?

Any kind of help is much appreciated. I hope someone here has the right knowledge to guide me.

Thanks,


----------



## rsinner

well, first of all feel sorry for you - but then this is UAE.
If MOL and DMCC can't answer, I am not sure anyone else can with any reliability.
However, just on #2 - labour ban will not stop you from entering UAE on a visit visa.

You should try putting this question on the DUbai forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/ for more answers


----------

